# Sample Work order for our foreman on the job



## igorrepublic (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello everybody

I am looking for sample work order description for our foreman in microsoft word. It should display the pictures of the project to show our foreman and description of material to be used and procedure from power washing to final walk with the customer after the project is finished.(plus purshase order)

I got this task from the owner of the company. The company has 7 crews and in each crew they have 6 people. They only painting big buildinga and HOA. So I am the one who has to develop this type of procedure, or call it packege for foreman, before we assing the job to our foreman.

I need help. Any sample would help me develop this work order.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

go to the file swap, you will find what you need there.


Just thought i should add this.

Scroll down to you see the forum jump. Scroll on this and you will find file swap.


----------

